# Contract for others to use my images?



## suralady (May 29, 2007)

Hi All,
so I have a regular client with whom I have a.....umm... loose enough relationship where I've never given them a contract for how they can and cannot use my images. They've gone and done this ATROCIOUS job of tacking on clip art to my work. Literally. And then sending it off to other people for marketing purposes.

Does anyone have a contract template where I can specify exact use of my images?

Thx in advance!!!

:heart:


----------

